# Confused with Unlocking the Atrix Bootloader



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Rootzwiki!

So I've been with a Nexus for too long now, and my girlfriend wants me to help her unlock the bootloader on her Atrix running 2.3.6 (Firmware 4.5.141). I've seen a few guides to unlocking the bootloader on Gingerbread, but most of them look like they're for the previous GB update, not the one from February 2012. Is it possible to unlock the bootloader on the latest stock OTA, or it is too late because some kind of required SBFing will brick the phone? She'd like to run a stock ICS ROM on her phone (maybe unlocking the bootloader isn't required?)

Thanks for the help! Much appreciated


----------



## RobKort (May 16, 2012)

If you want to install a custom ROM you do need to unlock the bootloader. and all the tutorials except the one click should work with no issues. The deal is when you want to go back to stock. Always remember to flash the fbs of the version you were on, if you flash anything previous to that you will brick the phone.


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

RobKort said:


> If you want to install a custom ROM you do need to unlock the bootloader. and all the tutorials except the one click should work with no issues. The deal is when you want to go back to stock. Always remember to flash the fbs of the version you were on, if you flash anything previous to that you will brick the phone.


Thanks for the info! I figured 2nd-init wasn't being used for the Atrix since the bootloader was unlocked. Now to find a good stock ICS rom!


----------



## RobKort (May 16, 2012)

Check Jokersax CM9 over at XDA if it's not here. Probably the best CM9 ROM out there IMO.

-end of line-


----------

